# Difference between Little Gem Vs Heavenly



## Okigen (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi all, my flatmate has just bought a Little Gem on eBay and he's now asking me about it 😶 I have never heard of it before, on this forum it seems people would have either the Cherub or the Heavenly.

Is it a good machine? What is the difference between the Little Gem and, say, the Heavenly?


----------

